# mackie..... c'est quoi cet avatar ?



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

mackie ....dis , c'est quoi cet avatar ?   









ta futures perrouque?   
un quart de tete de ta fleur?   


suis indecise quant a la reponse  :rose: 



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie ....dis , c'est quoi cet avatar ?



c'est pas Docevil pendant l'enregistrement d'un podcast?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Il me semble que tu es rousse princess ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tu es rousse princess ...





hhhaaaaaa non !!!!      

j'ai changé depuis


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hhhaaaaaa non !!!!
> 
> j'ai changé depuis



Ah mais si on fait pas circuler l'info aussi ..


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Moi je dirais le haut du crâne du cousin Machin de la famille Adams...     
Patapé Mackie !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas Docevil pendant l'enregistrement d'un podcast?


 vu c'qu'il a su'l'caillou ça risque pas!


----------



## Freelancer (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> vu c'qu'il a su'l'caillou ça risque pas!



c'est surtout l'auréole de lumière qui me faisait dire çà


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie ....dis , c'est quoi cet avatar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble que ça ressemble furieusement aux cheveux de cette jeune fille. Non?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ça ressemble furieusement aux cheveux de cette jeune fille. Non?



wouaaa, l'autre...


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa, l'autre...



C'est vrai, qu'elle est très mignonne. Elle plairait aussi beaucoup à mon fils.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, qu'elle est très mignonne. Elle plairait aussi beaucoup à mon fils.




et pas a toi?       

en tout cas mackie tarde a repondre 
peut etre qu'il ne veut pas devoiler le secret de son avatar?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pas a toi?
> 
> en tout cas mackie tarde a repondre
> peut etre qu'il ne veut pas devoiler le secret de son avatar?



il me semble qu'il en a deja parlé quelque part...mais ou........


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

On pourrait faire un sondage  moi je dis comme iNano, c'est le cousin dans la Famille Adams  :love:


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire un sondage  moi je dis comme iNano, c'est le cousin dans la Famille Adams  :love:



Moi je dit que Modern Thing est la petite soeur de Beurk !


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ça ressemble furieusement aux cheveux de cette jeune fille. Non?




aucun rapport


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun rapport




et c'est tout ?   


     :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie ....dis , c'est quoi cet avatar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a en tout cas déjà lancé son blog.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle a en tout cas déjà lancé son blog.





hooooooooo !!!!!!    t'as vu ????? 


elle est suisse !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à m'y faire: voir écrit Mackie en légende d'une photo d'une jolie brune. Ça fait bizarre.  M'enfin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta futures perrouque?



Heuuuuuu.. Tu veux dire sa future mumute?     :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout l'auréole de lumière qui me faisait dire çà



En matière d'auréoles, pour lui, c'est sous les bras que ça se passe


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ça ressemble furieusement aux cheveux de cette jeune fille. Non?




Pas touche à Scarlett !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pas touche à Scarlett !!    :love:  :love:



Ça y est, j'ai trouvé, c'est le popotin de


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, j'ai trouvé, c'est le popotin de



C'est vrai que le mien est doux au toucher...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pas touche à Scarlett !!    :love:  :love:




t'est fait !!!!!! piegé !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2005)

vous trouverez pas


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous trouverez pas


Une collection de poils de c** ?   :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous trouverez pas



c'est la chevelure de ta nouvelle copine....


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est la chevelure de ta nouvelle copine....


Quoi sa copine a une perruque?    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous trouverez pas


 la queue d'un cheval ?  (mais non je ne suis pas hors charte :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

non Angie


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est la chevelure de ta nouvelle copine....



Elle est bonne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne ?



Nan, caissière dans un supermarché "Moumouth" 


NB au cas ou : oui oui, Sonny, je sais exactement ce que tu entends par "elle est bonne".


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne ?



je sais pas , j'ai pas gouté........


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, caissière dans un supermarché "Moumouth"
> 
> 
> NB au cas ou : oui oui, Sonny, je sais exactement ce que tu entends par "elle est bonne".




tu as quelques chose contre le caissieres?   

tu sais seulement que la plupart des etudiants preferent ce boulot au lieu du mac donald's parce que c'est mieux payé et moins puant ? 

enfin, certains devraient y faire un stage d'une semaine :
c'est plus enrechissant que un an de flood sur le net


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as quelques chose contre le caissieres?
> 
> tu sais seulement que la plupart des etudiants preferent ce boulot au lieu du mac donald's parce que c'est mieux payé et moins puant ?
> 
> ...



Robertav ... Ma princess :love: , ne prends donc pas tout au premier degré, je n'ai rien contre les caissières, il me fallait juste un métier lié au supermarché, pour caser le supermarché "Moumouth"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav ... Ma princess :love: , ne prends donc pas tout au premier degré, je n'ai rien contre les caissières, il me fallait juste un métier lié au supermarché, pour caser le supermarché "Moumouth"






opsssss  :rose: desolée 

pourtant auj je me suis pas levée aux aurores ni du pied gauche ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opsssss  :rose: desolée
> 
> pourtant auj je me suis pas levée aux aurores ni du pied gauche ...



C'est pas grave, tu es pardonnée d'office


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Une collection de poils de c** ?   :casse:



QUOI??    On m'avait pas prévenu moi!!!     
... d'ailleurs je n'ai rien remarqué...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

en tout cas au bout de 41 post (le mien compris)
on sait tujours pas c'est quoi l'avatar de mackie !!!


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas au bout de 41 post (le mien compris)
> on sait tujours pas c'est quoi l'avatar de mackie !!!



là est toute la subtilité floodienne de ce post.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas au bout de 41 post (le mien compris)
> on sait tujours pas c'est quoi l'avatar de mackie !!!


La queue d'une jument je pense ... 
Le féminin s'imposait bien évidement


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

je pense plutot a un canard


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

non c'est pas un canard


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est la chevelure de ta nouvelle copine....




parce que Mackie a déjà eu une copine ?!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

_purée, on me dit jamais rien..._


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

un lama peut etre


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

pas du tout  tu t'éloigne encore plus


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas un canard


L'oreille de ton teckel?


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

serais ce ta nouvelle couleur de cheveux ???


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'oreille de ton teckel?



non plus


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

un renard


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> serais ce ta nouvelle couleur de cheveux ???




je ne me suis jamais teint les cheveux :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un renard




non


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

un vestige de scalp provenant d'un nioube????


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non plus



Manque la tienture verte sur les cheveux, je peux t'en faire une, j'ai phototiente  la permanante aussi...


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Manque la tienture verte sur les cheveux, je peux t'en faire une, j'ai phototiente  la permanante aussi...









mackie en live


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

j'ai arreter le visual key


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

L'épaule d'une portugaise décolorée? :modo:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

non ce n'est pas une portugaise


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un vestige de scalp provenant d'un nioube????


*Remarque...*
en voyant ton avatar, la couleur et la longueur des cheveux, ça peut correspondre


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non ce n'est pas une portugaise


Ah? on progresse  ... si c'est pas une portugaise c'est .......


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

Ryoko hirosue


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah? on progresse  ... si c'est pas une portugaise c'est .......


 une perruque...........


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

un panda rouge


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

La floche à l'avant d'une jupe d'écossais?


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Ryoko hirosue




non  et puis j'aime pas les teintures


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un panda rouge






			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La floche à l'avant d'une jupe d'écossais?




non et non


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

un chat ???


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un chat ???




je suis membre du CCC mais c'est pas ça


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

je crois que la devinette risque de durer.






je vais tenter ça à la manière du  Schmilblick

est ce que ton avatar se mange ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> est ce que ton avatar se mange ?



En connaisseur, je peux dire qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une tarte au poil 

Candidat suivant, Simone!


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

est ce que l avatar de mackie est nadine de rothschild?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> est ce que l avatar de mackie est nadine de rothschild?



Heuuuuuu... Nadine, c'est le chien ou la grosse dame?    :mouais:


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Nadine, c'est le chien ou la grosse dame?    :mouais:


j me rappelle plus


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

est ce l'avatar de mackie est classé dans la catégorie "humain" ?


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

ça snife bon ou mauvais??    :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

S'agirait-il des poils de Pollux ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

C'est sexuel???


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> S'agirait-il des poils de Pollux ?



reservés pour la future perruque de Stargazer.     :love:


----------



## jahrom (7 Août 2005)

:mouais: une coucouniète ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Je persèvère ..... sûrement sexuel! ... que celui ou celle qui se reconnait se dénonce ... non ce n'est pas moi


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je persèvère ..... sûrement sexuel! ... que celui ou celle qui se reconnait se dénonce ... c'est pas moi en tout cas



 Bon je note les suspects : 
jo_6466 
jahrom

...


----------



## theozdevil (7 Août 2005)

C'est la tete de ta soeur maky


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon je note les suspects :
> jo_6466
> jahrom
> 
> ...


Soupçons sur SM avant qu'il ne se teinte en noir  :hein:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Soupçons sur SM avant qu'il ne se teinte en noir  :hein:



Nous en sommes donc à 3 suspects potentiels:
jo_6466
jahrom
supermoquette 

 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

vils nioubes, je suis rasé.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> C'est la tete de ta soeur maky




tu sais bien que je n'en ai pas, bisous a la tienne


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis rasé.



bah...  :affraid: on aura tout vu.  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

j'ai dis rasé, pas chauve comme un admin


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dis rasé, pas chauve comme un admin



les couilles chauves ça doit être difficile à entretenir.  :rateau:   
toi, supermoquette, tu as choisi la facilité.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dis rasé, pas chauve comme un admin


En parlant d'admin ... c'est bien connu qu'ils ont tous un poil dans la main ... ce ne serait pas ça?  :hein:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'admin ... c'est bien connu qu'ils ont tous *un poil* dans la main ... ce ne serait pas ça?  :hein:



une touffe tu veut dire?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> les couilles chauves ça doit être difficile à entretenir.  :rateau:


meuhhhh nooonnnn! ... quand on les a plates ça va tout seul ...


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Bon, je vais faire un essai sérieux... est ce que le schmilblik est un bout de la tête d'Avril Lavigne ?


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> meuhhhh nooonnnn! ... quand on les a plates ça va tout seul ...



tu peut témoigner donc...    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais faire un essai sérieux... est ce que le schmilblik est un bout de la tête d'Avril Lavigne ?



non :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> une touffe tu veut dire?


Normal .. avec les années qui passent ..


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> meuhhhh nooonnnn! ... quand on les a plates ça va tout seul ...


Et voici comment les applatir ...


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non :rateau:


M**de ! Moi qui pensais avoir trouvé !    :rateau:    
Bon, est ce la chevelure d'une personne célèbre ? :mouais:

PS : pitin, c'est mon 666ème message... j'éspère qu'il ne porte pas malheur...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

est ce que le schmilblik est féminin ou masculin ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Août 2005)

moi aussi je suis rasé donc c'est pas moi... et même quand j'avais des poils ils n'étaient ni roux ni peignés...:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tu peut témoigner donc...    :rateau:


Plus je regarde ton postérieur plus je pense au smilblik


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que le schmilblik est féminin ou masculin ?




c'est pas un schmilblik


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voici comment les applatir ...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un schmilblik


Je vais me lancer .... ce serait pas Maiwen avant sa récente agression sauvage par deux loubards?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis membre du CCC mais c'est pas ça




c'est quoi le CCC ?   

en tout cas , je me trompe ou pas en disant que c'est pas un animal ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le CCC ?
> 
> en tout cas , je me trompe ou pas en disant que c'est pas un animal ?



Le Comité Contre les Chats


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le CCC ?



c'est dans la culture télé


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me lancer .... ce serait pas Maiwen avant sa récente agression sauvage par deux loubards?




non


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voici comment les applatir ...


Ouïlle!!! ... J'ai mal pour SM   
Faut souffrir pour être belle   :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voici comment les applatir ...


Wouarf !     
Mais je suis nulle à ce truc... ça signifie qqch d'après vous ???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

lâche le marteau c'est plus facile


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lâche le marteau c'est plus facile


Euuuhh .... éloignes-toi quand même avant de le faire tomber


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lâche le marteau c'est plus facile





haaaa ben non !!!!!!!!      

je prefere ecraser les machins rose plutot
que faire tomber  le marteau  sur mes pieds!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Robertav .... 116 posts et toujours rien ... le mystère reste aussi épais que la moustache de SM


----------



## theozdevil (7 Août 2005)

Le schmilblik c maky avec des cheveux 
:rateau:


----------



## piro (7 Août 2005)

est ce que l'avatar de mackie joue de la guitare ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

J'avais envie de pisser ici.

Aaaaaaah ça fait du bien. Pfiou.

Hop la dernière goutte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais envie de pisser ici.
> 
> Aaaaaaah ça fait du bien. Pfiou.
> 
> Hop la dernière goutte



Secoue-la encore... Il en reste toujours un petit peu...


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Le schmilblik c maky avec des cheveux
> :rateau:



tu m'a déjà vu avec des cheveux long toi ?  



			
				piro a dit:
			
		

> est ce que l'avatar de mackie joue de la guitare ?


 

non


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2005)

En fait c'est un cadrage sur des lanières de fouet parce que Mackie est SM


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un cadrage sur des lanières de fouet parce que Mackie est SM




pas du tout  je n'aime que la soie :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*Remarquez que*
le coin de chevelu(e) qu'on voit semble pris de dos.
Donc Mackie qu'a pris donc la photo était derrière.

_Tu faisais quoi Mackie ?_



 
 :style:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

je faisais quoi ? euh ... j'ai rien fait moi :rateau:


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je faisais quoi ? euh ... j'ai rien fait moi :rateau:


Est ce que c'est toi qui a pris la photo ?   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

peu être


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2005)

On va aller loin avec tout ça :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

et ça y va tout seul  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

On ne saura donc jamais... aie pitié Mackie !!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

peu être vous saurez un jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

peut t'on savoir le jours , l'heure et la minute de l'annonce de ce que c'est ton avatar ?    

me dis pas que tu veux imiter steve !!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut t'on savoir le jours , l'heure et la minute de l'annonce de ce que c'est ton avatar ?
> 
> me dis pas que tu veux imiter steve !!!!




_bien au dela des sites de rumeurs, bien au dela_


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Mathilde de Belgique??  ... je dis ça comme ça on ne sait jamais


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

naméo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

boffpfffffffffffff  :mouais:  :mouais: 

on trouvera par nous meme     et puis
.. ben non    pour moi la photo a eté prise de devant au niveau de l'epaule !!! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

même pas vrai


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

C'est trop cruel cette attente


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais envie de pisser ici.
> 
> Aaaaaaah ça fait du bien. Pfiou.
> 
> Hop la dernière goutte


Admirez l'athlète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2005)

Ca me rappel quelqu'un...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Plus qu'une solution pour obtenir la réponse ... 







.


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Plus je regarde ton postérieur plus je pense au smilblik



oui bon arrête de le regarder veut-tu!


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> boffpfffffffffffff  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> on trouvera par nous meme     et puis
> .. ben non    pour moi la photo a eté prise de devant au niveau de l'epaule !!! :rateau:



je pense aussi que la photo est une épaule 
mais d un manteau de fourrure


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je pense aussi que la photo est une épaule
> mais d un manteau de fourrure



stop aux photos de Demis Roussos.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

peut etre la croupe (on dis comme cela?   ) d'un cheval ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je pense aussi que la photo est une épaule
> mais d un manteau de fourrure



On avait dit pas mes photos perso !!!


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit pas mes photos perso !!!




ouuuups


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit pas mes photos perso !!!




mais tu es une fausse blonde....


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais tu es une fausse blonde....



ta ta ta, l'année prochaine il change de perruque et passe au vert. il m'a déja commandé le soutif qui va avec.  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais tu es une fausse blonde....



C'est blond vénitien les poils ...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

ah nan merde, c'est pas le soutif mais le "support Clara".    :rateau:


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est blond vénitien les poils ...


t es toute mignonne


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t es toute mignonne



Oui je trouve aussi !


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

des indices à ajouter au dossier 
"mais qu est ce que l'avatar de mackie"


----------



## theozdevil (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu m'a déjà vu avec des cheveux long toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouai mais t'avais ptet mis une peruque hein maky


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> des indices à ajouter au dossier
> "mais qu est ce que l'avatar de mackie"



c'est le frère de Lassie !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je pense aussi que la photo est une épaule
> mais d un manteau de fourrure





			
				theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais t'avais ptet mis une peruque hein maky





			
				piro a dit:
			
		

> des indices à ajouter au dossier
> "mais qu est ce que l'avatar de mackie"



non non et non


----------



## theozdevil (8 Août 2005)

en tout les cas ces cheveux mon l'aire bien lisses 

Ils on certainement été lavé avec Herbal essense


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

c'est des cheveux   

c'est un avatar très anonyme
je crois qu'il fait peur à tous le monde
parce l'image n'est pas très personnifiée

mr personne ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est des cheveux
> 
> c'est un avatar très anonyme
> je crois qu'il fait peur à tous le monde
> ...


 Moi, il ne me fait pas peur, il attise juste ma curiosité.


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

mais vas t on enfin decouvrir cet avatar ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

C'est la nouvelle perruque de ton nouveau chien ??? 
:love:


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

allez mackie sort de la on t as reconnu


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

perdu


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

j'ai trouvé c'est un chien


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé c'est un chien



encore moins


----------



## playaman (8 Août 2005)

En tout cas elle a la meme couleur de cheveux qu'une certaine sydney...


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

c'est la nouvelle souris apple ??


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

non


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle a la meme couleur de cheveux qu'une certaine sydney...



j ai un doute


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle a la meme couleur de cheveux qu'une certaine sydney...




encore perdu


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j ai un doute



j'aime pas les teintures j'ai déjà dit


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

C'est le crin d'un cheval dans son écurie !


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

on a déjà dit que non


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

ca serais pas une personne mystérieuse ?






plus sérieusement 
humain ou animal ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

cherche toujours cherche toujours


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

j'ai une petite idée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

peut être une poupée pour les petites filles   
un buste en plastique que tu peux coiffer à volonté   

j'avais un et il me faisait peur la nuit  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a déjà dit que non



Ah mais je savais pas moi 

Heu ... L'abat-jour d'une lampe ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

na


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Une gerbe d'étincelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

mais bon dieu je ne vois qu'une chute de cheveux  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

nan


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais bon dieu je ne vois qu'une chute de cheveux  :mouais:




idem que le post 184


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais bon dieu je ne vois qu'une chute de cheveux  :mouais:



Je tente des choses plus exotiques on sait jamais .. 

C'est des cheveux !!! :style: :rateau:


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

des poils ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

est ce que "my dream" est un indice ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> des poils ??



Non c'est une épaule dans un pull en lévrier afghan !


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je donne ma langue au chat




j'ai déjà dit que j'aimais pas les chats


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est une épaule dans un pull en lévrier afghan !




non  et non


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

une mèche de steve


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà dit que j'aimais pas les chats


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2005)

En tout cas il y avait du soleil


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

>




mais j'aime pas kiss


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime pas kiss


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

ni les grosses têtes


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ni les grosses têtes


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais bon dieu je ne vois qu'une chute de cheveux  :mouais:


Il faut faire appel à Pedro l'âne vert...  
Bon, c'est ta mère,Mackie ?  J'essaie, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Les cheveux de Angie Everhart ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

>



*Impossible*
l'avatar de Mackie ne ressemble pas du tout aux cheveux de Sylko


----------



## piro (8 Août 2005)

un ipod ??


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

ça y est, je sais !!!
C'est Valderrama défrisé...


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Ou alors, c'est son cousin, Chewie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle a la meme couleur de cheveux qu'une certaine sydney...




hop-e-là.....voila le plus grand de retour de vacances............
mes amitiés l'ami.....




ps: bon Mackie, tu nous dis, ou au moins, donne nous un indice...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les cheveux de Angie Everhart ?



non non non non et non


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Août 2005)

Aie pitié de nous ô vénérable roi de l'énigme !!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: bon Mackie, tu nous dis, ou au moins, donne nous un indice...



non


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non



Bah, tant pis.....je voulais juste rester dans le sujet et Saluer mon Playaman au passage....


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Août 2005)

Un fruit?? ... pêche .. pomme ... melon de cavaillon ...


----------



## piro (9 Août 2005)

une manche de t-shirt bordeau


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

non et non


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Août 2005)

ce ne serait pas le "jet" d'un robinet d'eau ouvert ?????


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

pourtant, c'est marqué au-dessus, non ?


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

moi, je pense que c'est un futur rateau... :rateau: 


pauvre Avril Lavigne...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2005)

Les cheveux de la femme de  Casimir ?


----------



## playaman (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop-e-là.....voila le plus grand de retour de vacances............
> mes amitiés l'ami.....



Coucou Stook (argl laisser moi repartir)  




			
				alèm hystérique a dit:
			
		

> moi, je pense que c'est un futur rateau... :rateau:



...Faut pas despérer, meme de Mackie   

Euh c'est mackie qui vomi ces spagettis bolognaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, c'est marqué au-dessus, non ?




je veux bien croire que c'est son reve ....... mais c'est quoi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je pense que c'est un futur rateau... :rateau:
> 
> 
> pauvre Avril Lavigne...



on a déjà dit que c'était pas avril lavigne 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les cheveux de la femme de  Casimir ?



pas du tout


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est mackie qui vomi ces spagettis bolognaise ?




tu est interdit de séjour en france


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Faut pas despérer, meme de Mackie



je lui ai déjà fait des dizaines de coup comme  ceux que je t'ai fait !  mais rien n'y fait... il a la gaule mais brdouille tjs quand vient le moment de causer à la dame... pfffffff... depuis, j'éduque les jeunes filles plutôt que les mackie, plus _intéressant_ !! 



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est mackie qui vomi ces spagettis bolognaise ?



entre autres... il peut tout vomir sur commande !!


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est interdit de séjour en france




parce qu'il sait mille fois mieux draguer que toi ? jaloux va !!  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> jaloux va !!  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



jaloux ? moi ? pas du tout pour ça :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2005)

Une noix de coco ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une noix de coco ? :mouais:




encore moins


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

Au fur et à mesure de l'avancement de ce thread, je me dis que sa signature est aussi mystérieuse que son avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2005)

Est-ce que je peux voir cet avatar chez moi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je peux voir cet avatar chez moi ?




absolument pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> absolument pas




bon, mais ce sont bien des cheveux....?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Est-ce qu'on peut tirlipoter l'avatar tous seul le soir dans sa tente


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) mange seule....?
est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) dors...?
est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) se range dans un placard....?
est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) s'achete en france...?
est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) est de dos....?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) mange seule....?
> est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) dors...?
> est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) se range dans un placard....?
> est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) s'achete en france...?
> est-ce que le reste de ton avatar (la partie cachée ) est de dos....?



non
non
non
non
non


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2005)

Tu sais ce que c'est au moins ? :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non
> non
> non
> non
> non



alors là, ça devient dur........
mais c'est toi qui a pris la photo....
chez toi....?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est au moins ? :casse:




ça c'est pas sur


----------



## piro (9 Août 2005)

jodie foster ??


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pas sur


 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Ca avance, ça avance :sleep:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

la queue d'un cheval......


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Angie Everhart ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

Une couille de singe? ...de taureau ...  ou une des tiennes?  ..   
Je sais plus quoi dire moi!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est au moins ? :casse:





*voilà !!!!!!!!​*   

celle ci es une question bien plus intelligente que ma question  initiale !!!


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une couille de singe? ...de taureau ...  ou une des tiennes?  ..
> Je sais plus quoi dire moi!



TES couilles?...


----------



## playaman (9 Août 2005)

...En tout cas c'est pas les miennes...   




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est interdit de séjour en france



Je peux avoir une dérogation pour la Keynote de septembre ?


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir une dérogation pour la Keynote de septembre ?



oui, si tu fait don de tes couilles à mackie.    :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...En tout cas c'est pas les miennes...


On n'a pas vu Macinside ... parti vérifier si c'était pas une des siennes?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas vu Macinside ... parti vérifier si c'était pas une des siennes?




a vue de pif alors , elle doit etre enorme  :rose:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

tu en sais quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en sais quoi ?


ça brûle? ...... euhhh pas la c ... mais la réponse?    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

vous en êtes a plus de 300 Km :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

ça fait la poussière ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

Quelques tentatives ... une descente de lit? ... la perruque d'ELTON? ...  

Plus je la regarde plus je deviens fou d'abord mais plus je m'inquiète de la tache noire qui ne semble pas être une ombre car les "cheveux" passent anormalement par-dessus ... il y a quelque chose de bizarre la-dessous


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

bon tu devrais d'arreter avant d'atteindre le pole sud


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir une dérogation pour la Keynote de septembre ?




accordé !! tout comme l'autorisation de séjour dans la capitale*, la bretagne (euh quoique... :mouais: ) et le nord-pas-de-calais-picardie !! 

* mackie peut rien dire, ce n'est qu'un banlieusard et encore de la pire espèce : 20kms de Paris... je sais même pas si lui n'est pas obligé de présenter son passeport** aux controleurs de la Retape...   

**pas aussi beau que le passeport suisse (bisous teo ! :love: )

mackie : tu connais au moins le prénom de la demoiselle ? parce que sinon, ça sert à rien de photographier les cheveux d'une fille si tu connais rien d'elle... si elle était nue, je t'accorderais le bénéfice du doute mais là... si tu sais même pas son prénom...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon tu devrais d'arreter avant d'atteindre le pole sud


C'est une gonzesse c'est sûr mais comment la retrouver parmi les 3 milliards sur terre ... bon si on retire les cheveux crêpus,noirs charbon et les suédoises il en reste quand même un bon milliard

Tu te moques de qui macinside!!! ...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

une petite idée comme cela, j'ai eu un flash     

est que c'est la soeur de popol (foguenne) ?


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite idée comme cela, j'ai eu un flash
> 
> est que c'est la soeur de popol (foguenne) ?




ah non !! je ne suis pas du tout mais alors pas du tout du tout d'accord !!!    

pas sympa ça de piquer le rêve des copains !! mackie, viens-là tout de suite si c'est le cas !!


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

je sais pas peu être  je fais mon chieur:rateau:


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

j'ai trouvé  !!!!!!!
c'est de l'eau, une douche...vitesse lente, éclairage d'ampoule mais shooté en lux jour.....le tout recadré.......
donc on a une certitude : Mackie se lave !    
en tout cas ila une douche !
  :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé  !!!!!!!
> c'est de l'eau, une douche...vitesse lente, éclairage d'ampoule mais shooté en lux jour.....le tout recadré.......
> donc on a une certitude : Mackie se lave !
> en tout cas ila une douche !
> :love:



c'est pas une douche  et puis moi j'ai une baignoire :rateau:


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une douche  et puis moi j'ai une baignoire :rateau:





....OOOoouuuuiiiiiinnnn !  on trouvera jamais !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
va falloir user de la mamière forte pour le faire avouer....ou des tortures affreuses comme.....
l'attacher devant XXL les mains dans le dos, mettre des filtres sur toutes ses recherches de sexe sur le net, l'abonner à une revue gay....et ..je laisse libre court à votre imagination
 :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

oubli la revu gay


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

bon bon, alors ce quart de tete appartient a quelle soeur de modo ou admin ?


----------



## playaman (10 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oui, si tu fait don de tes couilles à mackie.    :rateau:



Juste une alors   



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> accordé !! tout comme l'autorisation de séjour dans la capitale*, la bretagne (euh quoique... :mouais: ) et le nord-pas-de-calais-picardie !!



..Avec un petit peu de sud ce sera parfait  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... si elle était nue, je t'accorderais le bénéfice du doute mais là...



...Et si c'était un detail du bijou anale spécial rousse qu'elle portait ce soir là ?

(euh bijou anale c'est dans la chart, comment non !? A c'est c'est dans le cercle...)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> detail du bijou anale spécial rousse


 :mouais: 

ben j'essaie de visualiser c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> ben j'essaie de visualiser c'est tout




moi j'arrive pas  :rateau: 

on pourrait avoir un dessin ?


----------



## playaman (10 Août 2005)

Pfff vous sortez un peu le soir ?



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'arrive pas  :rateau:
> 
> on pourrait avoir un dessin ?



Non je crois pas...  


[Edit]
Moi non plus, et pas de lien non plus. Vous n'êtes pas dans un lieu privé entre copains, ici. Ne l'oubliez pas.
http://www.technikart.com/article.php3?id_article=58


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

C'est le cousin Machin de la famille Adams ?    :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cousin Machin de la famille Adams ?    :love:




j'ai déjà dit que non  faut suivre


----------



## piro (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà dit que non  faut suivre



un flot de sang aprés avoir égorgé un prestataire


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

non


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

...une éjaculation à toi shootée en vitesse lente, lumière ampoule, dans ta baignoire ?????    :love:


----------



## piro (10 Août 2005)

un hachoir a viande


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....OOOoouuuuiiiiiinnnn !  on trouvera jamais !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> va falloir user de la mamière forte pour le faire avouer....ou des tortures affreuses comme.....
> l'attacher devant XXL les mains dans le dos, mettre des filtres sur toutes ses recherches de sexe sur le net, l'abonner à une revue gay....et ..je laisse libre court à votre imagination
> :affraid:  :affraid:



L'attacher sur une chaise, et l'obliger à regarder l'intégrale des teletobies !


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Un plumeau ?


----------



## piro (10 Août 2005)

j ai trouvé c est morback le rouge


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'attacher sur une chaise, et l'obliger à regarder l'intégrale des teletobies !



...ben non ça il le fait de lui même je crois


----------



## playaman (10 Août 2005)

... Le poireau poilus d'un de tes amis Viking ?


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

non non et re non


----------



## piro (11 Août 2005)

la pit girl de macgeneration pour les 24 heures de kart ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2005)

Le fond est flou...

Est-ce une jeune fille qui attend sur un quai ?


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2005)

non


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le fond est flou...
> 
> 1)Est-ce une jeune fille 2)qui attend sur un quai ?



Ma chère Angie, ta majesté est trop pressée, tu aurais posé ta question en deux temps, peut-être en eussions nous appris un peu plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2005)

Narf :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2005)

a les au revoirs sur les quais de gare ... mais quesce que je raconte ? :rateau:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a les au revoirs sur les quais de gare ... mais quesce que je raconte ? :rateau:



..tu ferais mieux de commencer à donner des indices avant qu'on commence les sévices  
je te rappelle que ta verdeur ne te mets pas à l'abris du supplice de l'I-pod  :love:  :love:  :love: 
alors avoue avant que .....


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2005)

non


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non


AMOOoooook!!!!!!!!!!!
 :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

alors? "c'est quoi cet avatar" ??


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

....  une photo en multipose(surimpression) de ses multiples tentatives d'érection...    

(oui je re re sais... :rose: mais bon là il m'agace avec son avatar là aussi faut dire  

  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2005)

Une épaule revêtue d'un déshabillé vaporeux


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2005)

non


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....  une photo en multipose(surimpression) de ses multiples tentatives d'érection...
> 
> (oui je re re sais... :rose: mais bon là il m'agace avec son avatar là aussi faut dire
> 
> :love:  :love:




non


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

Après examen minutieux de l'avatar, je me dis que si ça se trouve, il à photographié en macro (pas de profondeur de champs) le jet de café qui sort du bec verseur de sa cafetière. 

D'ailleurs, ça expliquerait logiquement que cet avatar énerve tant de monde ! (le café, ça énerve, c'est bien connu)


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non



niarrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhggghhhleeee !!!!!  :casse:    :rateau:  :hosto: 
..ossssscours!!!!!!!!
c impossible que ça soit pas un truc déjà cité.....I.M.P.O.S.S.I.B.L.E.E.E.Eeeeeeeeuuuuuu!!!!
j'ai acxhété un I I-Pod titane que j'ai fait modifier en rajoutant des pointes d'acier creuses sur les bords, remplies d'extraits de concentrés de piments rouges du Mexique..j'ai fait modifier la batterie pour qqu'elle délivre un courant de 10.000 volts et alimente un système qui chauffe à blnc l'ensemble de la coque... 
...je te laisse imaginer les subtilités que cela rajoutera au supplice bien connu...
une "special édition limitée exclusive" Mackie !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

Là, qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Cousin machin de la Famille Addams ? ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Cousin machin de la Famille Addams ? ??


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Cousin machin de la Famille Addams ? ??



On a déjà dit des ta de fois non pour ça


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

roh...    :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

vous noterez, pour mon hypothèse, il a pas dit non !


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as quelques chose contre le caissieres?
> ... c'est plus enrichissant que un an de flood sur le net


 
Tu piquais dans la caisse????  :hein:


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

oui, mais quel interet de photographier un jet de café.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais quel interet de photographier un jet de café.



Toi, t'es trop matérialiste, tu comprends rien aux émotions artistiques !


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es trop matérialiste, tu comprends rien aux émotions artistiques !



hum hum, excuse moi mais je suis un artiste qui n'aime pas qu'on phographie le café. c'est vraiment une insulte aux divines molécules de caféines.     

reste à voir si mackie répond à ton hypothèse...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hum hum, excuse moi mais je suis un artiste qui n'aime pas qu'on phographie le café. c'est vraiment une insulte aux divines molécules de caféines.
> 
> reste à voir si mackie répond à ton hypothèse...


Si c'est un jet de café je veux bien me les faire moudre!
Si Mackie ne l'a pas encore contrarié c'est qu'il sirotte son café ....... au café .......... comme d'habitude


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un jet de café je veux bien me les faire moudre!
> Si Mackie ne l'a pas encore contrarié c'est qu'il sirotte son café ....... au café .......... comme d'habitude



En voilà encore un qui n'a pas la culture "Mackie", quand il sirote un café, c'est à la machine à café (quand il ne l'a pas bousillée  :mouais: )


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> la culture "Mackie"



ah bon?  :mouais: parce qu'on appelle ça une "culture" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2005)

Un p'ti café pour le cousin Machin?


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un jet de café je veux bien me les faire moudre!



encore faut-il trouver l'ustensile approprié à la chose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?  :mouais: parce qu'on appelle ça une "culture" ?



Tout se cultive ... Même la contradiction, tu en est la preuve vivante (hein ? qui a dit "provisoirement" ?).


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il trouver l'ustensile approprié à la chose...


Là je fais confiance à l'équipe des super-vicieux pour choisir la bonne méthode ... il parait qu'il y a du monde!  

  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Tiens Tiens Tiens... 
tu pouvais pas le dire plus tot Tatav.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Tiens Tiens...
> tu pouvais pas le dire plus tot Tatav.....



Héhé bien vu !


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

_tiens, personne ne dit rien sur le mien..._

réponse : c'est pourtant simple pour moi...

bah alors _fifille_ traine encore ?!! :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

ça va jaser.......moi qui croyais que Mackie était devenu le bof de Finn.....
j'apprends qu'il est le gendre de Tatav, 
pour peu que l'on consulte son arbre généalogique....
Bengili* comme maman et Amok comme papa....
c'est a n'y plus rien comprendre.....






*c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il veut finir admin, comme maman....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va jaser.......moi qui croyais que Mackie était devenu le bof de Finn.....
> j'apprends qu'il est le gendre de Tatav,
> pour peu que l'on consulte son arbre généalogique....
> c'est a n'y plus rien comprendre.....



Il est pas censé être le beau frère de Finn ..?


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

mackie est un "potentiel"... il est tout "en puissance"...

sinon, dans la réalité, il est juste bon à vomir de la Kwak (mon dieu ! :affraid: ) à 18h dans un bar de Lille... aucun respect pour les bars Lillois...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mackie est un "potentiel"... il est tout "en puissance"...
> 
> sinon, dans la réalité, il est juste bon à vomir de la Kwak (mon dieu ! :affraid: ) à 18h dans un bar de Lille... aucun respect pour les bars Lillois...




ha, ces Latin Lovers, tous les meme.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Maiwen dans tout ça....quelqu'un pense au pauvre coeur de la belle Maiwen.....qu'elle tristesse...
au fait, Maccossinelle le vit bien, il semble qu'elle soit parti se ressourcer dans le Perigord....


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Tiens Tiens...
> tu pouvais pas le dire plus tot Tatav.....




non c'est pas fifille


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas fifille




et M****........

et on la connait....?....


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et M****........
> 
> et on la connais....?....



..naaan ! si ça se trouve "elle" (    :mouais: ) est même de notre planète
  :affraid:  ...
mais en tout cas c'est bien quelque chose que Mackie considère comme féminin, donc absolument digne de son intérêt


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

323 post et le mystere reste entier !!!


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

je dis que c'est une queue de cheval, enfin au sens premier du terme ! 
heuu... celle qui est derrière la croupe fait de longs poils, j'entends pas l'autre sous le cheval :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas fifille


Alors c'est un gagarçon ... un gagamin... un pepère ... ou une memère!


----------



## Bilbo (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 323 post et le mystere reste entier !!!


Quel mystère ?  C'est Mackie, et bien sûr il ne l'avouera jamais. Cela dit, vous avez échappé à certains de ses goûts en matière d'accoutrement et c'est heureux. 

À+

C'est un coup bas, je sais, mais je n'aime pas cet avatar.


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2005)

t'as vu le tien ?!!


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu le tien ?!!


Pfff, les professionnels de l'image ne s'y sont pas trompé comme en atteste ce post ou encore celui-ci qui émane de quelqu'un qui fait autorité en la matière (mais qui hélas est absent pour l'heure). Tous ceux qui n'y voient qu'un organe turgescent ne sont que des pauvres hères. 



À+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui n'y voient qu'un organe turgescent ne sont que des pauvres hères.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




moi je ne vois que des grosses pompes sur des jambes fameliques     

À ++


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne vois que des grosses pompes sur des jambes fameliques
> 
> À ++



C'est vrai que point de vue croquenots, on pourrait penser que tu à le même fournisseur que Mickey Mouse©


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, les professionnels de l'image ne s'y sont pas trompé comme en atteste ce post ou encore celui-ci qui émane de quelqu'un qui fait autorité en la matière (mais qui hélas est absent pour l'heure). Tous ceux qui n'y voient qu'un organe turgescent ne sont que des pauvres hères.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




moi je n'y vois que deux initiales... c'est bof, tu pourrais changer. désolé, je suis plus prompt à voir un phallus sur un corps de jeune femme bien batie mais pas dans les avatars... ça m'intéresse pas les avatars filiformes !


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2005)

ps : pour le phallus dans les corps de femmes, c'est pas Hors-charte, c'est du Man Ray !


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me lancer .... ce serait pas Maiwen avant sa récente agression sauvage par deux loubards?




non


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, les professionnels de l'image ne s'y sont pas trompé comme en atteste ce post ou encore celui-ci qui émane de quelqu'un qui fait autorité en la matière (mais qui hélas est absent pour l'heure). Tous ceux qui n'y voient qu'un organe turgescent ne sont que des pauvres hères.


Moi j'aimerais bien retrouver la version poilue "pieds de hobbits"


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

L'extrémité d'un vieux préservatif rayé par une rude activité d'un soir?  ... propriété de SM peut-être?   :modo:


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

C'est soit :
-un quart de l'avatar de Doc
-un quart de noix de coco
-un quart du gland de Tic et Tac


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

Effacé par moi-même.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Effacé par moi-même.




je m'en sers pas assez de cette technique de Flood....


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Effacé par moi-même.


 
Serait-ce en rapport avec 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> -un quart du gland de Tic et Tac


 

Mmmmm????


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je m'en sers pas assez de cette technique de Flood....


Sur ce point, le Doc me sert de modèle.   

À+


----------



## kamkil (25 Août 2005)

Mes chers Watsons, il suffit d'y regarder de plus pres!

L'intitulé de l'avatar est "cheveux" donc pas de doute, c'est les cheveux d'une fille - à moins que ce soit un travesti mais je vais pas trop m'avancer  :hein: - à mettre en correlation avec le titre macinsidien à savoir "my dream..."

Bon maintenant quand a savoir ou le mackie aurait rencontré ce genre de créature est un terrain glissant que je ne dévalerai pas!


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers Watsons, il suffit d'y regarder de plus pres!
> 
> L'intitulé de l'avatar est "cheveux" donc pas de doute, c'est les cheveux d'une fille - à moins que ce soit un travesti mais je vais pas trop m'avancer  :hein: - à mettre en correlation avec le titre macinsidien à savoir "my dream..."
> 
> Bon maintenant quand a savoir ou le mackie aurait rencontré ce genre de créature est un terrain glissant que je ne dévalerai pas!


Toi, tu n'as pas lu les 340 messages qui précédaient le tien.  On le sait tous que mackie est A-MOU-REUX. Ce qu'on sait moins, c'est de qui.  De plus, on ne sait pas si l'objet de son attention change toutes les demi-heures, tous les jours, tous les mois, tous les semestres ou tous les quart de siècle. Voilà un terrain glissant que je ne dévalerai pas.    

À+


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu n'as pas lu les 340 messages qui précédaient le tien.  On le sait tous que mackie est A-MOU-REUX. Ce qu'on sait moins, c'est de qui.  De plus, on ne sait pas si l'objet de son attention change toutes les demi-heures, tous les jours, tous les mois, tous les semestres ou tous les quart de siècle. Voilà un terrain glissant que je ne dévalerai pas.
> 
> À+


En tous cas une chose est certaine il n'est attiré que par les seuls cheveux de la belle sinon il nous aurait montré le reste ... reste sur lequel je n'émetterai aucun avis .... je le soupçonne donc d'être fétichiste ... Voilà un terrain glissant que je ne dévalerai pas non plus


----------

